

Sprint Launches “iPhone for Life” Plan - david_shaw
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-09/sprint-s-iphone-for-life-plan-lets-users-upgrade-every-2-years.html

======
david_shaw
I think it's interested to see phone companies try to disrupt their industries
without really changing their (very profitable) business models too much.

While, yes, unlimited data and a new iPhone every two years sounds like a
great deal -- and "iPhone for Life" certainly appears to be novel -- I'm not
sure how much different this really is from the normal subsidized upgrade plan
that most contractual carriers offer.

